
Ask HN: What developer podcast(s) do you listen to? - LyalinDotCom
I&#x27;ve seen this thread before but thought it would be great to bring it back up and see what are the best podcasts that HN audience is listening to when it comes to development topics.<p>Post yours!
======
xmstr
Talk Python To Me - [https://talkpython.fm/](https://talkpython.fm/)

